# MSI P55 GD65 + Core i5 4Ghz OC Help!



## MicroUnC (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyone share with the settings???

My 4ghz FAILED after 36mins in Prime, Here are the settings:

EIST: Disabled
C1E: Disabled
OC Stepping: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPUBase Frequency: 200
RAM: 1600 (8GB)
CPU Ratio: 20 (multiplier)
Mem Ratio: 4 (Lowest)
QPI ratio: 16 (Lowest)

VDroop: Low VDroop (I have only two options here Low or High)
CPU V: 1.401v
CPU VTT: 1.276v
CPU PLL: 1.810 (Lowest)
DRAM V: 1.651v
PCH Voltage: 1.054 (Lowest)

Screenshots:

4Ghz (idle) always jumps with QPI, Bus Speed stays 200.4, Core V jumps to 1.426v sometimes.






4Ghz (100% Load) 1.432 temp 48c





4Ghz (100% load) 1.400v after 1024k passed in prime, Temp 51c MAX





Please help! Or at leat put me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 23, 2009)

try bumping the voltage up a notch..?


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 23, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> try bumping the voltage up a notch..?



What u mean notch? Sorry bad english!  which one of the voltages?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2009)

Like by .1 or .2


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 24, 2009)

My i5's at 4Ghz on the same board - try pushing up your VTT voltage and if you have the original bios disable load line calibration, I have my vcore at 1.282 at 4Ghz but my VTT and PCH voltages are higher than yours.


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 24, 2009)

My bios is 1.5 thats the problem, thanks for the input thats a start. Whats ur PCH and VTT? what about my other settings (QPI, Mem Ratio, VDroop?) are the ok? more or less.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 24, 2009)

Load line calibration disabled
Vcore:1.282 (actually 1.304 idle 1.352 load)
VTT: 1.33 or so
PCH: 1.17
PLL: Auto (1.8)
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
OC Stepping: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Enabled
QPI Ratio: 18
Mem Ratio: 4
BClck: 199.5
Core Multi: 20x

Here it is running linpack - load temperatures are usually lower but I have a big heater pointed at me and the PC at the minute due to broken central heating and it must be about 30 degrees where I'm sitting  And I've got tonnes of stuff open - usual score at 4Ghz is something like 56.5-57Gflops


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok thanks man! It seems i found the right spot. Currently on the fifth hour of Prime95 no errors at all. Wll come back with results a bit later.


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 25, 2009)

Worked for 5 hours 34 minutes


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 25, 2009)

What are your settings at now? That's a lot of vCore for those clocks...


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently went crazy while trying to get my E7400/P45 system from 3.6 to 3.8 GHz.  I set every voltage to stock and just concentrated on Vcore.  It was easier to reach stability and it's rock solid stable at 3.8, meanwhile tweaking the other voltages left me dealing with errors and crashes.  I now question the usefulness of touching the other voltages.


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 25, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I recently went crazy while trying to get my E7400/P45 system from 3.6 to 3.8 GHz.  I set every voltage to stock and just concentrated on Vcore.  It was easier to reach stability and it's rock solid stable at 3.8, meanwhile tweaking the other voltages left me dealing with errors and crashes.  I now question the usefulness of touching the other voltages.



If I drop either my PCH or VTT voltages to stock, I get crashes and BSOD, your choice


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 25, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> What are your settings at now? That's a lot of vCore for those clocks...



Same settings! I can't figure out how to run for less then 1.4v with 4ghz, That will be cool if someone helps me.

I have no problem with settings. but if you guys think less will be better, Then i'll try lowering it down, But i always get crash.


Settings i touched! (P55-GD65 Bios 1.5)

EIST: dis
C1E: dis
OC Step: dis
OC Genie: dis
Spread Spectrum: dis

Multiplier: x20
CPU Freq: 200
Mem Ratio: 4 (Lowest)
QPI Ratio: 16 (lowest is Auto)
RAM Timings: 8.8.8.24 2T 1600
PCI-e: 102

VDroop: Low
Vcore: 1.438 (cpuz 1.448 idle 1.472-1.480 100% Load)
VTT: 1.334
PLL: 1.900
DRAM: 1.651
PCH: 1.080

Temps: 33c idle - 56c 100% Load


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 25, 2009)

Try upping the PCH, other than that it may be that you've got a bit of a duff chip - might have to settle for 3.8-ish instead, I can get 4.3Ghz at 1.41v idle on mine..


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 25, 2009)

Duff chip?


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, slang, a bad chip...

Try playing about with the other voltages, but if you want to avoid the chip degrading over time it'd be best to get the vcore down a little, it's currently well into the "not recommended" section...


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn i cant get to 4ghz with low vcore, How about this one:






I think temps are a bit high?


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 26, 2009)

Well that's not awful, that's roughly what my cooler gave me before I switched to higher CFM fans.

Linpack will always make things a bit toasty, no real-world application will ever make it that hot again.

Now try lowering some voltages and keep testing with 25 loops in linpack. The lower you can get the voltages, the cooler it will run.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 26, 2009)

what he said ^^ I'm not used to Intel OCing, but its all the same general concept.


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 27, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Well that's not awful, that's roughly what my cooler gave me before I switched to higher CFM fans.
> 
> Linpack will always make things a bit toasty, no real-world application will ever make it that hot again.
> 
> Now try lowering some voltages and keep testing with 25 loops in linpack. The lower you can get the voltages, the cooler it will run.




1.432v 3.8ghz, will stay with this one for the time.


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 1, 2010)

Just thought I'd update this thread - I'm trying to take my Vcore as low as possible in order to have my fans running slower until I get my new fan controller installed (currently in the post).

So I'm testing a new setup at 3.8Ghz - it can probably go lower as it's currently 1 hour linpack stable in OCCT with temperatures peaking in the high sixties with all my fans at 7V:

Load line calibration disabled
Vcore:1.257 (actually 1.272 idle 1.304 load)
VTT: 1.295
PCH: 1.149
PLL: Auto (1.8)
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
OC Stepping: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Enabled
QPI Ratio: 18
Mem Ratio: 4
BClck: 190.5
Core Multi: 20x


----------



## MicroUnC (Jan 1, 2010)

TheShad0W said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread - I'm trying to take my Vcore as low as possible in order to have my fans running slower until I get my new fan controller installed (currently in the post).
> 
> So I'm testing a new setup at 3.8Ghz - it can probably go lower as it's currently 1 hour linpack stable in OCCT with temperatures peaking in the high sixties with all my fans at 7V:
> 
> ...



I tried everything to lower my vcore down, Nothing helps. I'am currently on 3.8Ghz with vcore at 1.395 (in bios) running LinX (MAX problem size with 8gigs of ram) for over 5 hours no errors and Prime95 for over 10 hours no errors as well.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107720

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912111

My bios version is 1.5, maybe thats the problem (Bad bios) or bad chip!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 1, 2010)

Your problem is your trying to overclock four dimm sticks. Your putting a large load on the IMC. You can either raise your vvt voltage (may also need more vdimm) or do like you did and lower your overclock.

Do you have cpu skew? If you do give it 400 ps and see if that helps your 4ghz clock that you were showing earlier. Also turn off Spread Spectrum.


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 1, 2010)

Try pushing VTT to about 1.36-1.38, see if that helps.

Myself, I'm currently running OCCT on these settings:
Load line calibration disabled
Vcore:1.232 (actually 1.248 idle 1.288 load)
VTT: 1.272
PCH: 1.141
VDimm: 1.71
PLL: Auto (1.8)
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
OC Stepping: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Enabled
QPI Ratio: 18
Mem Ratio: 4
BClck: 190.5
Core Multi: 20x


----------



## MicroUnC (Jan 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Your problem is your trying to overclock four dimm sticks. Your putting a large load on the IMC. You can either raise your vvt voltage (may also need more vdimm) or do like you did and lower your overclock.
> 
> Do you have cpu skew? If you do give it 400 ps and see if that helps your 4ghz clock that you were showing earlier. Also turn off Spread Spectrum.



Skew?,400ps?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 1, 2010)

I downloaded the manual and ran through it real quick and didn't see it list so wasn't sure if I missed it or the listing is just not there.


----------



## MicroUnC (Jan 1, 2010)

ok i'll leave 4gig of ram only

My current settings are:

3.8Ghz

Load line calibration: Not Available in Bios 1.5

EIST: Dis
OC Stepp: dis
C1E: dis
Spread Spectrum: dis
BCLK: 200
Multi: 20x
Mem Ratio: 4
QPI: 16 (Lowest is Auto)
VDroop: Low
Vcore: 1.392v
VTT: 1.334v
Dram: 1.651v
PLL : Auto
PCH: Auto (Tried playing with these didn't help at all)


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 4, 2010)

MicroUnC said:


> ok i'll leave 4gig of ram only
> 
> My current settings are:
> 
> ...



So is this completely stable?

I've now set the multi on mine to 19x in a bid to go back to 200 Bclk


----------



## Jody2k (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I guess that the main problem is your cooling, running stable @ 4ghz with 80+ degrees °C is a big no


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2010)

Jody2k said:


> Well I guess that the main problem is your cooling, running stable @ 4ghz with 80+ degrees °C is a big no



Running an i7 920 at full load overclocked is hot anyways. 80+ degrees is not unreasonable.


----------



## Jody2k (Jan 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Running an i7 920 at full load overclocked is hot anyways. 80+ degrees is not unreasonable.



Reasonable yes, with a stock cooler, anyway I guess that I7 cpu's are a little hotter than I5? but I really suggest to buy a new cooler with those overclocks above 4Ghz on a I5 cpu... if you want to run stable (noctua or zalman cnps10x etc...)


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 5, 2010)

Jody2k said:


> Reasonable yes, with a stock cooler



I've seen 80 degrees C on an i5 at 4Ghz on a scythe mugen 2 and roughly similar speeds with my corsair H50, in ambient temps of 28ish.


----------



## Jody2k (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah ok, sorry to say buth those coolers are way under the cooling performance of noctua NH14 and Zalman cnps10x  I run full load @ 4ghz on max temp of 65-70 degrees


----------

